# Problem with pitched roof gap



## Carlos0371 (24 Feb 2021)

Good morning all.

I've run into a slight problem with my shed build, the cowboys who built the shed originally (I bought it second hand) didn't board the roof properly, in that they didn't butt the roof boards up to each other, then just felted over the gap.

I'm installing an EPDM roof and can't really do it with the big gap they've left, so was wondering if anyone has any ideas for pitch roof caps or infills I could use to cover the gap? It's not a steep pitch, it's 155 degrees.

Can't really wait for online ordering either as needs to be completed today/tomorrow with the gap in the dung weather we've been having, so need ideas from High Street hardware stores.

Any help or advice appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## macca (24 Feb 2021)

Is it possible to drop a peice of timber into the gap and plane it to suit the pitch of the roof? this would also give you the opportunity to round off the apex and take away a stress point on the membrane, which in my experience is where they fail.


----------



## Carlos0371 (24 Feb 2021)

Little bit difficult as it's a deep V shape, so anything dropped in runs the risk of moving. Difficult to fix from inside as the beams are also already screwed together inside.


----------



## porker (24 Feb 2021)

I'd use a ridge cap for metal roofing. You could probably use it over the EPDM if you wanted to.

Something like this here


----------



## Jameshow (24 Feb 2021)

Spray foam and cut to suit??? 

Cheers James


----------



## Sandyn (24 Feb 2021)

That's a panel shed, pretty common construction. they are pre-fabricated, so you do get a gap like that where the roof panels join.
I see some options, If you have a band saw, cut appropriate angled fillers and fix them into the gap. Another option is to cut V shaped supports, fit into the gap, to support a long bit of wood. I like the spray foam idea, perhaps cover it with 100mm wide plastic damp proof course, or a strip or two of EPDM?


----------



## mikej460 (24 Feb 2021)

You could fit a wooden filler using adhesive foam and this would fill any gaps, then trim before felting

Soudal Adhesive Foam Hand-Held 750ml | Expanding Foams | Screwfix.com


----------



## NickWelford (25 Feb 2021)

I built something similar which had a gap, not as big, but still a gap. I ridged it with 150mm wide by 1mm copper sheet that I get locally at a knockdown price. You could use lead flashing though.


----------



## Dee J (25 Feb 2021)

A length of plastic waste pipe looks like it would fit neatly into the gap... And have a smooth rounded surface for the roofing material.


----------



## oldboffin (25 Feb 2021)

I Like the waste pipe idea, you could run some expanded foam along both sides. Do youreself a favour and invest in a metal foam gun for replaceable cartridges. Much more cost effective and the foam stays useable for months because of the way the valve is at the tip of the dispensing tube. Having got one you will find it indispensable for filling all sorts of gaps.


----------



## quintain (25 Feb 2021)

Jameshow said:


> Spray foam and cut to suit???
> 
> Cheers James


James...I like your idea, have you any experience on how long the foam would last, possibly forever or ?? years.

I will shortly be designing & building a smallish shed for a family member and I am mentally trying to design out any problems including the roof peak problem.

Any half decent 8' x 6' pitched roof, 1 x window , 1 x door free shed build plans with recommended materials would be welcome.

I am in the very early stages from 2 nights ago when the 'can you build one' conversation was introduced to me.

Best Regards
Richard


----------



## Glitch (27 Feb 2021)

Getting the foam trimmed and then sticking the EPDM to it is likely to be tricky.

Why not just fix strips of 11mm OSB/ply/treated timber on either side so the edges join above the gap.

Yes, there will be a step but it shouldn't be a problem if you use the contact adhesive. 
With ply or solid timber you can cut it at an angle so it's not a 90 degree step.


----------



## Jameshow (27 Feb 2021)

Foam lasts years... Most uPVC windows are installed with it. 

If building one use a ridge joist instead. 

Cheers James


----------

